# Canon BG-E11 Battery Grip Pics & Preview



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 21, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-bg-e11-battery-grip-pics-preview/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-bg-e11-battery-grip-pics-preview/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/05/canon-bg-e11-battery-grip-pics-preview/"></a></div>
<strong>BG-E11 User Preview</strong>


A reader of the site sent in some pics of the new BG-E11 battery grip for the 5D Mark III. It was noted a view new features and differences between it and the BG-E6 for the 5D Mark II.</p>
<ul>
<li>Better build quality and stiffer than the bg-e6</li>
<li>New battery door cover storage setup</li>
<li>New way to insert batteries</li>
<li>Feels close to holding a 1D series body</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847530-REG/Canon_5261B001_BG_E11_Battery_Grip_for.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Retail for the new battery grip is $349USD</a>.</p>
<p><em>thanks Oliver</em></p>
<p>Continue reading for pics of the BG-E11.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<div id="attachment_9970" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0762.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9970" title="IMG_0762" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0762-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">What's in the box"</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9968" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0759.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9968" title="IMG_0759" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0759-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">New design for the battery cover</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9969" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0760.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9969" title="IMG_0760" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0760-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">New design for the battery cover</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9971" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0765.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9971" title="IMG_0765" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0765-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Top view</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9972" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0766.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9972" title="IMG_0766" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0766-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The new joystick for vertical shooting</p></div>
<div id="attachment_9974" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0769.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-9974" title="IMG_0769" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IMG_0769-575x431.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="431" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Joystick and buttons</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## lonelywhitelights (May 21, 2012)

all these great features and yet they still think it necessary to have to remove the battery entirely AND have an on/off switch. Not having it switched on and missing that one shot because of a memory lapse isn't really fair now is it. Get rid of the on/off switch! I won't even mention how ridiculous $350 is.

ps. Canon could take some inspiration from Nikon when it comes to battery grips.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> ps. Canon could take some inspiration from Nikon when it comes to battery grips.



Agreed - Canon could force you to buy a grip to unlock a higher frame rate for the camera. That would be lovely.


----------



## kimvette (May 21, 2012)

lonelywhitelights said:


> all these great features and yet they still think it necessary to have to remove the battery entirely AND have an on/off switch. Not having it switched on and missing that one shot because of a memory lapse isn't really fair now is it.



The same could be said for the mode switch on top - maybe that ought to be eliminated. Eliminate Av, Tv, and M modes because it is far too easy to mess up due to a memory lapse. 

Seriously, your request is ridiculous. Don't like the on/off switch? Turn it on, and hot glue, silicone, or just tape it in place. The switch is there for convenience, so that those of us who might brace the camera against a fence, a tree, or a pole to stabilize the camera on a long shot won't accidentally actuate one of the buttons on the grip. Turning it off is optional, so my suggestion to you is to just turn it on and then forget about it.



> Get rid of the on/off switch! I won't even mention how ridiculous $350 is.



I'm sure Zeikos will come out with a $120 grip before too long, and then a bunch of chinese knockoffs will appear for $60 ea. But, you are complaining about the price of the grip for a $3500 body? Seriously?



> ps. Canon could take some inspiration from Nikon when it comes to battery grips.



Right - as a previous user mentioned, they could require the grip to unlock certain features. They could halve the frame rate without the grip, or maybe they could cripple bracketing - oh, I know! Maybe they could eliminate some of the setting views from the two integrated displays, and move those displays into the grip, or perhaps they could eliminate the realtime clock and move it into the grip, so your photos aren't timestamped without the optional grip. I like your thinking; they could take a cue from Nikon and expand upon their business model, and create a whole new revenue stream. 
[/quote]


----------



## traveller (May 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> lonelywhitelights said:
> 
> 
> > ps. Canon could take some inspiration from Nikon when it comes to battery grips.
> ...



Nikon need the battery grip to supply a higher voltage to the film winding unit ;D 

Seriously though, Canon need to dump the extension piece that fits into the battery compartment and adopt the Nikon solution of simply having electrical contacts on the bottom of the body (preferably with some weather sealing). I don't understand why Canon has stuck with this system -don't tell me that Nikon has their technique patented...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

traveller said:


> Nikon need the battery grip to supply a higher voltage to the film winding unit



Ahhh, thanks. I was wondering where Canon got it wrong and why Nikon dSLRs are superior - it's because Canon dumped the film winding motor while Nikon kept it.


----------



## payluder (May 21, 2012)

I was on amazon and preordered the 5d grip but I also search for the Nikon d800 grip and notice the reviews were really bad people are saying it was poorly built an overpriced.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/B0076UXKDG/ref=aw_d_cr_photo?qid=1337612724&sr=8-1


----------



## lonelywhitelights (May 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> lonelywhitelights said:
> 
> 
> > ps. Canon could take some inspiration from Nikon when it comes to battery grips.
> ...





> Right - as a previous user mentioned, they could require the grip to unlock certain features. They could halve the frame rate without the grip, or maybe they could cripple bracketing - oh, I know! Maybe they could eliminate some of the setting views from the two integrated displays, and move those displays into the grip, or perhaps they could eliminate the realtime clock and move it into the grip, so your photos aren't timestamped without the optional grip. I like your thinking; they could take a cue from Nikon and expand upon their business model, and create a whole new revenue stream.




I said "*inspiration*" not "directly copy Nikon's grips"

I mean simply how the grip attaches - that arm sticking up into the body isn't the best solution in the world. Canon already have the wireless file transmitter grips - they could easily apply that design to a dedicated battery grip.

ps. going a little overboard on my mention of Nikon there - chill out guys, chill. out.


----------



## dwoolf (May 21, 2012)

Just curious. How are we supposed to put an L bracket on this sucker without blocking the battery tray?


----------



## traveller (May 21, 2012)

dwoolf said:


> Just curious. How are we supposed to put an L bracket on this sucker without blocking the battery tray?



Stop asking awkward questions!  

Seriously, that's quite a good point. Maybe Canon has done it deliberabtely so that pros will choose the 1D X...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2012)

traveller said:


> dwoolf said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious. How are we supposed to put an L bracket on this sucker without blocking the battery tray?
> ...


Right, because the 1-series cameras don't have a battery tray that opens like that. Oh, wait, they do. So the L-bracket has an opening for it, as I assume the L-brackets for the gripped 5DIII will have, as well.


----------



## traveller (May 21, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > dwoolf said:
> ...



Yes, looking at it again, it slides out from the side like the 1D series. On first glance I thought it unclipped from the bottom. :-[


----------



## Razor2012 (May 21, 2012)

That's one sexy grip...already have it preordered. ;D


----------



## cerevis (May 21, 2012)

Besides the crazy price Canon is asking for this new grip, has anyone noticed how poor the build quality looks in these pics?? Or is it just me? The gaps where two plastic edges come together above the switch are quite wide in this pic:






Even my Phottix 50D grip looks like it has better build quality! And can someone please tell Canon to get a designer who does not think we live in the past?? When are they going to wake up and realise that an extra 5 minutes design work to create an ergonomic battery grip will sell like hot cakes?! Just a simple round edge that mates perfectly to the camera body (something akin to what Nikon does, just better) and has a simple water tight gasket will make all photographers happy!!! 

Maybe we should get the 3rd-party manufacturers to actually improve on Canons design and not just make knock-offs. Maybe THEN Canon will wake up from their slumbering dominance.


----------



## DonHorne (May 21, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Feels close to holding a 1D series body



Hmm, at $3848.00 for the body and grip it feels close in numerous ways!


----------



## Razor2012 (May 21, 2012)

It's funny that people will create profiles just to troll...*sigh*. There must be something more constructive to do? lol :


----------



## Lecaramel (May 21, 2012)

I'm curious to know the differences between the 7D grip and the 5DmkIII one as the body seems to be very close. I'm almost sure it's not compatible by few minor plastic addons or slightly changes of design...


----------



## DJL329 (May 21, 2012)

Lecaramel said:


> I'm curious to know the differences between the 7D grip and the 5DmkIII one as the body seems to be very close. I'm almost sure it's not compatible by few minor plastic addons or slightly changes of design...



The pins on the top of the connector are completely different (same goes for the BG-E6 grip for the 5D2), so there's no way to swap one for the other.


----------



## Lecaramel (May 21, 2012)

Then, that's not a surprise 
Thank you for the answer. I'm tight on budget, then i'll wait a little bit to buy the grip...


----------



## Mencho(22) (May 21, 2012)

kimvette said:


> I'm sure Zeikos will come out with a $120 grip before too long, and then a bunch of chinese knockoffs will appear for $60 ea. But, you are complaining about the price of the grip for a $3500 body? Seriously?



$90 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=6657.0;topicseen

And to be honest, Grip is just that... a grip. An accessory that lets you have more battery life, extra controls for vertical shooting and better weight and ergonomics when you use heavier lenses.

Why spend so much on it?


----------



## xthebillx (May 21, 2012)

Two points:

1) working professionals will write 100% of the $350 off, or at least depreciate it over several years as an asset.
2) the global exchange is incredibly different from where it was when the BG-E6 was introduced, hence a higher price.

I see higher MSRP as a good thing, as it raises the cost of entry for fauxtogs. I can always adjust rates, capture+processing, retouching fees to accommodate the cost of the new body over 2-3 years.

It costs what it costs - quit griping and make pictures!


----------



## Axilrod (May 21, 2012)

cerevis said:


> Besides the crazy price Canon is asking for this new grip, has anyone noticed how poor the build quality looks in these pics?? Or is it just me? The gaps where two plastic edges come together above the switch are quite wide in this pic:
> Even my Phottix 50D grip looks like it has better build quality! And can someone please tell Canon to get a designer who does not think we live in the past?? When are they going to wake up and realise that an extra 5 minutes design work to



It's just you. Did you not read what the guy had to say about it? "Better build than the BG-E6," and "feels like a 1-series body," both of which are very solid. I'm pretty sure it is weather-sealed and the gap you are talking about is probably just the lighting/angle of the shot.

It's kind of hard to judge something until you hold it in your hands, it looks solid to me and I'm sure it feels great. It has the same magnesium-alloy construction that the 5DIII itself has. Sure I don't necessarily agree with the price, but I'm sure it's very well-built.


----------



## TotoEC (May 21, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> kimvette said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Zeikos will come out with a $120 grip before too long, and then a bunch of chinese knockoffs will appear for $60 ea. But, you are complaining about the price of the grip for a $3500 body? Seriously?
> ...



No, you are wrong! It is not just a grip. The life of the camera is hanging on this item. Take a case of a wedding photographer who has 2 cameras suspended to the BlackRapid FastenR-3 hardware. If the tripod socket is not able to carry the combined weight, then you can kiss your 5D3 and your lens goodbye!


----------



## Mencho(22) (May 21, 2012)

TotoEC said:


> No, you are wrong! It is not just a grip. The life of the camera is hanging on this item. Take a case of a wedding photographer who has 2 cameras suspended to the BlackRapid FastenR-3 hardware. If the tripod socket is not able to carry the combined weight, then you can kiss your 5D3 and your lens goodbye!



Come on... do you really know any photographer use a serious alternative grip like Meike, Pixel, Vello, Phottix, etc who had such problem?


----------



## lonelywhitelights (May 21, 2012)

Mencho(22) said:


> kimvette said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure Zeikos will come out with a $120 grip before too long, and then a bunch of chinese knockoffs will appear for $60 ea. But, you are complaining about the price of the grip for a $3500 body? Seriously?
> ...




why spend so much on it indeed! I bought a 3rd party battery grip for my 7D - to this day I have no idea what brand it is. all I know is that it cost me $60 and I got 2 3rd party LP-E6 copy batteries with it - and the batteries have performed excellently, running just as long as my genuine Canon LP-E6 - so I honestly think there's no need to spend great wads of cash on stuff that is so clearly overpriced.

















sure the build quality isn't as good on the after-market / 3rd party stuff and after a year this grip has taken quite a beating, the rubber is wearing (looks even worse in these flash lit photos!) but when things are getting beat up you can tell yourself - it's ok because it only cost $60 and it's working like a total champ.

screw Canon and their over-priced accesories


----------



## Razor2012 (May 22, 2012)

Why are people argueing about how much others want to spend? It's their money, and they can spend it how they wish. I'm one who likes brand loyalty when it comes to certain things, and cameras is one of them. Do you put cheap aftermarket parts on your beamer or benz? :


----------



## 71sbeetle (May 22, 2012)

With the new battery door design I wonder if you can still put a cf card in it like previous grips I should have looked at that when I had it in hand lol oh well


----------



## llcanon (May 22, 2012)

Grip is a grip and that's it. If someone can produce a $90 version of a grip, it just shows how low-tech this thing is. It's definitely overpriced. You pay for the Canon brand.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> lonelywhitelights said:
> 
> 
> > ps. Canon could take some inspiration from Nikon when it comes to battery grips.
> ...



Actually it would've been lovely! If it allowed 7fps as some of the crazy rumors said (per some Australia Canon rep) then I actually would be getting a grip (for the times seriously shooting sports).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 22, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> Two points:
> 
> 1) working professionals will write 100% of the $350 off, or at least depreciate it over several years as an asset.
> 2) the global exchange is incredibly different from where it was when the BG-E6 was introduced, hence a higher price.
> ...



if some of the 'fauxtogs' weren't better than you maybe you wouldn't need to say that


----------



## Razor2012 (May 22, 2012)

llcanon said:


> Grip is a grip and that's it. If someone can produce a $90 version of a grip, it just shows how low-tech this thing is. It's definitely overpriced. You pay for the Canon brand.



Just like everything else in this world.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Actually it would've been lovely! If it allowed 7fps as some of the crazy rumors said (per some Australia Canon rep) then I actually would be getting a grip (for the times seriously shooting sports).



The point is, Nikon's 'requirement' for the grip to allow the higher frame rate is a completely artificial limitation in the firmware - you can hack their cameras such that the higher frame rate is achieved without the grip, ergo, Nikon is restricting that feature merely to force users to pay more for another product. Canon allows the camera to shoot at it's maximum frame rate without any add-on.

I mean, it's not like Canon would _ever_ impose an artificial limitation on a camera model via firmware like that. Never, ever. Not even once.


----------



## ideaworx (May 23, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> Two points:
> 
> 1) working professionals will write 100% of the $350 off, or at least depreciate it over several years as an asset.
> 2) the global exchange is incredibly different from where it was when the BG-E6 was introduced, hence a higher price.
> ...



+1 +1


----------



## kitaoka (May 23, 2012)

I just received my battery grip and I will say that I am very impressed with the quality. I purchased the 5DIII as the 1DX I have on pre order just won't seem to arrive. In any event with the battery grip the 5 now feels very similar to the 1DIV. I sorely missed the portrait grip as I sold my Mark III and replaced it with the 5D.

Although it could never be as solid as a 1D body, it more than suits my needs. LOVE the extra joystick on the grip and I'll look forward to having that as well on the 1DX. Also there was some mention of the on/off switch on the grip. The 1D Mark III and IV both have an on/off switch for the portrait grip and I find it valuable. I carry my rigs inverted using Sypder Holsters and being able to turn the portrait grip on and off prevents me from taking inadvertent hip shots!


----------



## Wideopen (May 24, 2012)

Just got mines earlier today. I love it! ;D Very well solid built.


----------



## thure1982 (May 26, 2012)

It would be awesome if it could take 1D X/IV batteries (or something similar since it looks about the same) so one could have two batteries instead of four in the camera-bag.


----------



## Chris Burch (May 29, 2012)

kitaoka said:


> I just received my battery grip and I will say that I am very impressed with the quality. I purchased the 5DIII as the 1DX I have on pre order just won't seem to arrive. In any event with the battery grip the 5 now feels very similar to the 1DIV. I sorely missed the portrait grip as I sold my Mark III and replaced it with the 5D.
> 
> Although it could never be as solid as a 1D body, it more than suits my needs. LOVE the extra joystick on the grip and I'll look forward to having that as well on the 1DX. Also there was some mention of the on/off switch on the grip. The 1D Mark III and IV both have an on/off switch for the portrait grip and I find it valuable. I carry my rigs inverted using Sypder Holsters and being able to turn the portrait grip on and off prevents me from taking inadvertent hip shots!



Would you consider getting a second 5D3 instead of the 1DX you have on pre-order? I'm in the exact same boat as you but don't have the new grip yet. I'm now tossing around the benefits of having 2 of the exact same cameras hanging at my side (with the same batteries and accessories) versus having a 1DX and one 5D3...the extra $3K is certainly a factor too.


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> kitaoka said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D Mark III and IV both have an on/off switch for the portrait grip and I find it valuable. I carry my rigs inverted using Sypder Holsters and being able to turn the portrait grip on and off prevents me from taking inadvertent hip shots!
> ...



Hip shots with the 5D3 & Spider Pro? I have the twin holster belt. With the 5D3 & BG-E11 on the left the shutter gets bumped constantly. Shifted to the right the release is on the outside, so no hip shots. Switching it off can mean missed shots if you reach quickly for the camera, go to shoot vertical & there's no action. Damn! Missed the shot! I have a 1D4 on the left holster and the button is just positioned differently enough not to trigger every time you take a step.

Here's my BG-E11 mini review. It's _big_. 

With the grip attached the 5D3 is taller, thicker and around 30 grams heavier than a 1D Mk4. The 1D Mk4 with battery is 1375 grams and the 5D Mk3 with BG-E11 & two batteries is a beefy 1406 grams. I used to pack the old 5D as a lighter weight option. I'm surprised. After shooting with both cameras, the Mk4 feels compact by comparison. I have used 1-Series bodies or added grips to APS-C and 5D bodies since the beginning of time. The 5D3 with BG-E11 has the disconcerting characteristic of the rear quick control dial being a noticeably further from your thumb in portrait mode than in landscape mode. I can't reach it without altering my grip. This is an ergonomic negative. But I'll get used to it.

It's an ergonomic positive though to have the joystick right there on the grip. It quickly becomes easy to find, making focus point selection quick & simple. Now if only we could see the black focus points! (see black focus points thread)

Will I cancel my 1DX pre-order? Almost certainly. A BG-E11 on the 5D3 makes for a very strong workable package that is not prefect, but what is? It's a far more significant upgrade over the 5DII than many people give it credit for. I give it an 8.5/10

PW


----------



## Razor2012 (May 31, 2012)

Just picked mine up. Quality is very good IMO, I'm happy.


----------



## Lecaramel (Jun 13, 2012)

Razor: then after few days, how is your feedback? how is the grip material, the surface aspect, how the buttons and joystick are responding?
My 5DIII is on its way for my home, then I'll be glad to know before ordering one!


----------



## saminask (Jun 13, 2012)

*Day Trading How to*

Hey! It is like you read my mind! You seem to know a lot about this, like you wrote the book in it or something. I think that you can do with some images to drive the content home a bit, besides that, this is great forum post. A good read. I will definitely revisit again.


----------



## aloper (Jun 13, 2012)

Lecaramel said:


> Razor: then after few days, how is your feedback? how is the grip material, the surface aspect, how the buttons and joystick are responding?
> My 5DIII is on its way for my home, then I'll be glad to know before ordering one!



I've had my grip for about a week and half now on my 5D Mk3...Overall, it's excellent. The grip material matches the 5D Mk3 and it's solidly built. Flex is a non-issue unless your hanging a large lens, say a 24-70 mk1 or 70-200 off it and just hold the grip itself. Even then, it will barely move...

There are only three small gripes I have...none of these are major. I have large hands so it might just be me as well...But anyways, first up...The battery compartment latch is plastic...seems durable enough...but I wish it had more bulk to it or was metal...that one is very minor. Second, the thumb well is deep compared to the same position on the camera body. It's good in that it really lets you grip the camera. The bad part is that the AF-ON/FE/Focus point buttons are more elevated on the grip, compared to the camera body. So you have to lift your thumb up and then over or slide it up and over to the buttons. As I've used it, I've gotten used to it but it does throw you a little initially. Third...and for me, this is the bigger of the three. I wish the joystick selector sat a little higher up...On the body, you move your thumb at a forty five degree angle down and over to reach it. If you use the one on the grip, you have to bend your thumb and then move it directly down. Again, I have large hands so it may not be a factor for most...and with time, I'm sure I'll get used to it...


----------



## EvilTed (Jun 13, 2012)

So are these strong enough to use tripod-mount straps with?

ET


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Jun 13, 2012)

I just upgraded from a 7D with the BG-E7. I thought that felt pretty solid, but I'm finding the 5D3 and BG-E11 to be on another level. I've never used a 1 series, but I'm very happy with this camera feels. Overpriced? I guess, but to me it's worth the expenditure to love holding my camera.


----------



## eeek (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd like to point out that Amazon still doesn't have this in stock. In an email from them, I was told that Canon did not release it yet. When I pointed out that over 10 stores on their own page have it in stock, I was told, again, that the manufactuer has not released it. I am using AmEx points and giftcards so I can't just cancel it and order it from 100's of other places that have it in stock. I've never used Amazon for a launch product, but I never will again. They've been a complete joke through all of this process.


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lecaramel said:


> Razor: then after few days, how is your feedback? how is the grip material, the surface aspect, how the buttons and joystick are responding?
> My 5DIII is on its way for my home, then I'll be glad to know before ordering one!



First impressions: Well I pretty much have to agree with most of the other comments made here. Quality is top notch, grip and surface seem to match very well, and feels very solid. The grip makes the 5DIII feel beefy with a little weight behind it. But it does feel really balanced, especially when the 70-200 2.8II is on. I've never owned a 1 series (just played with a couple of them), so I'm not locked in to a certain feel or grip that others have become accustomed to. The layout might not be as 'ergonomic' as previously stated but I do like it nonetheless. The joystick is great, and the buttons respond well. Great match for the 5DIII.


----------



## Lecaramel (Jun 13, 2012)

aloper: Thank you for your feedback!


----------

